# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Mode d'emploi & aide aux nouveaux > Wiki >  Attribuez les pages  la bonne rubrique (<rubrique id="x" />)

## Marc Lussac

Cher membres du club  ::): 

Merci de penser  attribuer les pages du wiki  la bonne rubrique, ce qui permet de faire apparaitre en haut de page la barre de navigation adapte  la page, et donc de faciliter la navigation pour les visiteurs.

Chaque page  devrait tre associe  l'une des rubriques disponibles sur Developpez.com. Chaque rubrique possde un numro, vous pouvez retrouver le numro associ  une rubrique sur cette page. 

Pour associer une page  une rubrique particulire, il vous suffit d'insrer, n'importe o dans la page, la balise suivante, avec XXX remplac par le numro de la rubrique (liste) :



```
<rubrique id=XXX />
```

----------


## Marc Lussac

Corrections :

- Netbeans rubrique Java -> netbeans
- Glassfish -> Java
- Linux -> Linux
- DotNET -> DotNET

----------

